# Hey Ruger fans, seen the new .22 pistol?



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

What do you think about this one?

Ruger 22/45 Lite™ Rimfire Pistol Models

I like the light weight, not too sure about the styling. Gold anodized? 
Replaceable grips, though, so you can go for the added mother-of-pearl bling! :mrgreen:


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I just took a quick look at the picture on the link and to be honest it just doesn't punch my buttons. Looks too much like a ray gun to me. (Guess I'm getting to be one of those old crumudgens who only like old school)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Would someone please tell me what those forward serrations on its barrel are for?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Officially, I believe they are lightening cuts. As this area is already made of lightweight aluminum, I'm not sure how much weight they're really saving, here.

Unofficially, I think they are meant for entertainment purposes. A few folks at the SHOT Show reported watching people unfamiliar with Ruger's basic design trying to "work the slide" using these notches, and darn near ripping their fingernails/fingerprints off.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm surprised the weight of the thing isn't listed in the initial website specs. It's touted as a lightweight gun right? Anyway, 22.8 oz., compared to about 35 for the standard version (and to 45 oz for the competition version that I'm familiar with). That's a significant reduction. It would be interesting to see a comparison of ransom rest targets.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Officially, I believe they are lightening cuts. As this area is already made of lightweight aluminum, I'm not sure how much weight they're really saving, here.
> 
> Unofficially, I think they are meant for entertainment purposes. A few folks at the SHOT Show reported watching people unfamiliar with Ruger's basic design trying to "work the slide" using these notches, and darn near ripping their fingernails/fingerprints off.


Ah, yes: "Form follows function."
...That is, until it gets in the way of baroque æsthetics.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

MLB said:


> I'm surprised the weight of the thing isn't listed in the initial website specs. It's touted as a lightweight gun right? Anyway, 22.8 oz., compared to about 35 for the standard version (and to 45 oz for the competition version that I'm familiar with). That's a significant reduction. It would be interesting to see a comparison of ransom rest targets.


I've seen a cross-section of the barrel assembly that seemed to show a steel liner in an aluminum shroud, with a threaded fastener on the muzzle end to provide tension on the steel portion of the barrel (as well as keeping it in place in the shroud, I assume). Tensioned barrels (done right) have a reputation for above-average accuracy, compared to barrels of normal construction and similar (or even greater) weight.


----------



## tex (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm interested in the Ruger 22/45 Lite, did a search and came across your thread.

Ill either pick up a lite, or a OPA Marksman from these guys:

Oregon Precision Arms LLC

specs don't look bad at all.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I had a pistol like that one when I was a youngster. There was a little abrasive wheel inside and a cigarette lighter flint. When you pulled the trigger the flint contacted the spinning wheel and shot sparks out the end of the muzzle. Made by Daisy, as I recall.

Bob Wright


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, yes: "Form follows function."
> ...That is, until it gets in the way of baroque æsthetics.


Well, being ye old retired engineer, I ALWAYS go for function over form.
Unless, that is, I don't LIKE the way function played out. 
Which is why I "just happen" to like the form of ALL of my very functional firearms. :mrgreen:

As is my usual style, let us continue to examine the subject is exquisite detail.

_The word "baroque" comes from the Portuguese word barroco, meaning "misshapen pearl",
[2] a negative description of the ornate and heavily ornamented music of this period; 
later, the name came to be applied also to its architecture._

Yep, that fits it perfectly. This Ruger model "in question" surely is a "misshapen pearl", no question about it.
Ruger lists it for $469. I got a Cabela's ad sheet in my newspaper last Wed. They want $429.99 for "this baroque beauty".
Ain't it just the purtiest little 'thang you ever saw, just begging for a slot in your gun safe ? Remember, $429.99 plus tax.










Now just in the interests of not offending owners of other perfectly valid Ruger Marks, I agree there are "some nice Marks". This ain't it.

For $0.20 more (that's twenty cents, folks) I bought the gun below last November. Yes, for $430.19 plus tax.
Now, all you'all can argue 'mongst yourselves about "esthetics" and such.
But, I submit to a jury of my peers, 
I got a lot of "artistics and beauty" of form for a mere twenty cents more than the "baroque beauty" above. YMMV. But, only if you are a cretin. :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bob Wright said:


> I had a pistol like that one when I was a youngster. There was a little abrasive wheel inside and a cigarette lighter flint. When you pulled the trigger the flint contacted the spinning wheel and shot sparks out the end of the muzzle. Made by Daisy, as I recall.


Bingo, Bob !

In my ongoing mental state of vapid verbosity , I HAVE to admire a man of few and fine words filed with fervor. You rock ! :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First we had Lite Beer: "Gimme a light. No, I meant a Bud Lite."

Now we have a Ruger Lite: "Gimme a light. (BANG!) Oohh.h.h..h...h!"


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

DanP you said it very, very well. That Browing is a far more appealing gun to me than the Ruger, and I ain't got a thing against Rugers. I just can't "appreciate" the looks of the Ruger 22/45 lite. It still looks like a ray gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Philco said:


> ...It still looks like a ray gun. :mrgreen:


...And Ray says, "It doesn't look like any kind of gun at all."


----------

